# Self-Driving Cars Will Bankrupt Uber/Lyft



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

This article states how Uber and Lyft will have to maintain a tremendous fleet in each major city to meet major demand which would be an exorbitant cost. With the current system part time drivers fill surge voids. My theory about Uber and Lyft going under comes from Google/Apple/Amazon and about a dozen car makers who I assume will start merging in the next 10 years to fend off Silicon Valley's entry into the automotive industry via self-drive cars. This will crowd Uber out as it has no brand loyalty. People only use Uber because it is there.

https://boingboing.net/2017/10/02/externalizing-psychopathic-cor.html


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

These idiots can't manage a leasing situation w/o losing 9k a car.
No way they can manage a self driving fleet w/o someone else incurring the costs.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When my car breaks down I'm simply a logged off driver, as far as they are concerned. These companies are in for a major rude awakening about the costs associated with a vehicle, as well as the disrespectful actions that millenials and drunks have towards others' property.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> These idiots can't manage a leasing situation w/o losing 9k a car.
> No way they can manage a self driving fleet w/o someone else incurring the costs.


They have NO COMPREHENSION OF THE COST OF OPERATING AND MAINTAINING VEHICLES !

As EVIDENCED BY DRIVER PAY !


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When my car breaks down I'm simply a logged off driver, as far as they are concerned. These companies are in for a major rude awakening about the costs associated with a vehicle, as well as the disrespectful actions that millenials and drunks have towards others' property.


All it takes is one passenger to throw up in the car and it becomes unusable until a person can clean it up. That car gets pulled off the grid for some time. And no clean up fees because you won't know who did it. Even with cameras you'll have privacy issues.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Where's TomatoPuree? 

He is supposed to weigh in and preach the Gospel of SDV's and ride share services - how Uber and Lyft will have thousands of SDV's that will be omnipresent, able to take us wherever we want whenever we want. Powerful computers running complex algorithms will be able to forecast with 110% accuracy exactly where the SDV ride shares will be needed - in fact, they'll know when you'll be needing a ride before you do. And all this at a net cost of only pennies per mile to the consumer!

Yessir, what a grand and glorious future it will be!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Where's TomatoPuree?
> 
> He is supposed to weigh in and preach the Gospel of SDV's and ride share services - how Uber and Lyft will have thousands of SDV's that will be omnipresent, able to take us wherever we want whenever we want. Powerful computers running complex algorithms will be able to forecast with 110% accuracy exactly where the SDV ride shares will be needed - in fact, they'll know when you'll be needing a ride before you do. And all this at a net cost of only pennies per mile to the consumer!
> 
> Yessir, what a grand and glorious future it will be!


Only in Utopia.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I have no interest in doing rideshare but the upfront, maintenance and operating costs of SDVs will be at least double that of a regular car, and probably triple. It is a money losing proposition. But many tech companies tend to be enamored with technology for its own sake whether it makes sense or not.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

When SDC become a thing, they just do something like turo. IC with a fleet that they rent to uber.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

WaveRunner1 said:


> This article states how Uber and Lyft will have to maintain a tremendous fleet in each major city to meet major demand which would be an exorbitant cost. With the current system part time drivers fill surge voids. My theory about Uber and Lyft going under comes from Google/Apple/Amazon and about a dozen car makers who I assume will start merging in the next 10 years to fend off Silicon Valley's entry into the automotive industry via self-drive cars. This will crowd Uber out as it has no brand loyalty. People only use Uber because it is there.
> 
> https://boingboing.net/2017/10/02/externalizing-psychopathic-cor.html


Every large Transportation Company goes out of business-- that has been my experience in the last 20 years. Why is it going to be different with uber? Yellow Cab went out of business and they were self-insured and then got sweetheart deals from GM to purchase cars cheap and had their own gas on the lot, they still went out of business. Hundreds of thousands of cars worldwide with warehouses technicians payroll I'm not seeing this as being a cheap deal at all. My experience in business is that cost always cost you twice as much as you think they'll cost --this is going to be a grandiose boondoggle on an epic scale


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Every large Transportation Company goes out of business-- that has been my experience in the last 20 years. Why is it going to be different with uber? Yellow Cab went out of business and they were self-insured and then got sweetheart deals from GM to purchase cars cheap and had their own gas on the lot, they still went out of business. Hundreds of thousands of cars worldwide with warehouses technicians payroll I'm not seeing this as being a cheap deal at all. My experience in business is that cost always cost you twice as much as you think they'll cost --this is going to be a grandiose boondoggle on an epic scale


Waiting for the auction . . .


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubers *other* viable way of handling it is partnering with "vehicle owners" who are responsible for the purchase, maitenance, ECT ECT.. of the vehicles while being reimbursed by uber per minute/per mile they have a customer.

Just like it is now but with new suckers who don't even have to know how to drive...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ubers *other* viable way of handling it is partnering with "vehicle owners" who are responsible for the purchase, maitenance, ECT ECT.. of the vehicles while being reimbursed by uber per minute/per mile they have a customer.
> 
> Just like it is now but with new suckers who don't even have to know how to drive...


Remember, the whole point is to take the cost of the driver out of the picture. so, now, with your scenario, you have the cost of the owner still in the picture, not much different than a driver but here the driver isn't driving, but he still as to be paid.

The only way to get the cost of the driver out of the picture is to lease an entire fleet from a commercial fleet owner, or own the fleet. Owner operators puts you right back to where you are now.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

After one month on the road those driverless cars are going to look like trash cans and smell like piss...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> After one month on the road those driverless cars are going to look like trash cans and smell like piss...


Port o lets on wheels



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ubers *other* viable way of handling it is partnering with "vehicle owners" who are responsible for the purchase, maitenance, ECT ECT.. of the vehicles while being reimbursed by uber per minute/per mile they have a customer.
> 
> Just like it is now but with new suckers who don't even have to know how to drive...


That will last about 3 months.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

I'm afraid I've posted this on Monday and you did it on Tuesday.... We need to check to see if somebody else did it Wednesday and Thursday as well...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tim-oreilly-explains-how-self-driving-cars-will-bankrupt-uber.207180/


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Several faulty premise:

Uber traditionally shifts vehicle ownership and risk onto others. Likely to continue.

Uber unlikely to buy/lease SDCs themselves. Instead, that will be left to those with experience managing fleets of cars like rental car companies.
Human drivers will not disappear overnight. Human drivers will both handle the overflow during busy hours and pickup riders in places that SDCs cannot go.
Cost and depreciation of SDCs will be initially high, but fall rapidly, like PC prices.
Political, legal, and social issues will be more difficult to resolve then technical and financial issues.


----------

